# Shark Avatar



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

Bit of a strange thread but here goes................

My son plays for the local rugby club and their nick name is the "sharks". They are looking for pictures for a tour shirt and a muscle bound shark would be perfect.

I have seen someones Avatar which was a cartoon shark with plenty of muscles. If this is you please can you post on this thread so I can copy you Avatar. :thumb:

If anyone else has a picture of a muscle bound shark, please can you post so I can copy it also:thumbup1:

PP. My son rugby team is under 11's so please don't post muscle bound sharks with the other big muscle some of you are thinking about (well, you can post them, but I won't be using it for a tour shirt !!) :whistling: :whistling:

Thanks Guys & Gals............


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

Sorry, forgot to say that there are Reps in it for good pictures.  

Thanks again


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Here ya go what about this....


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Here's the logo from my hometown Rugby team which is the best ruby team in the world. Besides South Africa which half of them play on that team too. See told you they the best team in the world!!! :lol:










Or some other ones.


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Or....


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Here's the logo from my hometown Rugby team which is the best ruby team in the world. Besides South Africa which half of them play on that team too. See told you they the best team in the world!!! :lol:


Perfect for what he needs I think


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> I have seen someones Avatar which was a cartoon shark with plenty of muscles. If this is you please can you post on this thread so I can copy you Avatar.


You mean mine?

It is the logo of this guy















- the

"muscle shark" Sean Sherk, designed for him by DC comic book artists Doug Mahnke & Sean Moll. There are big versions of the image on his website, such as:



















J


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

GunnaGetBig said:


> Here ya go what about this....





TaintedSoul said:


> Here's the logo from my hometown Rugby team which is the best ruby team in the world. Besides South Africa which half of them play on that team too. See told you they the best team in the world!!! :lol:
> 
> Or some other ones.





GunnaGetBig said:


> Or....


Guys, these are great and the rugby one is spot on.

Thanks for the quick responses. :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

Joshua said:


> You mean mine?
> 
> It is the logo of this guy
> 
> ...


Joshua.

Yes its you...............

Thanks for posting. :thumb:


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

Reps for the sharks

Cheers to all :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :beer: :thumbup1:


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

woah @ the blood on the floor in that picture


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

Why not something like this?


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

noturbo said:


> Why not something like this?


Cheers noturbo   But we were hoping for something with a bit more bite (excuse the pun !!)


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

noturbo said:


> Why not something like this?


Nice nipple rings though.....lol :whistling: :whistling: :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## AAZ (Dec 7, 2008)

Nabbed them from Deviant Art if you're interested mate.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Tasty said:


> woah @ the blood on the floor in that picture


 :devil2: I love that pic, and have that fight as a vid - awesome. Some of his fights have so much blood on the floor, they have to do a quick bit of a clean as they end up slipping everywhere.

Not that I have a blood lust or nothing :innocent: :whistling:

J


----------

